
Show HN: Silicon Valley Dictionary – Urban Dictionary Meets Silicon Valley - kilimchoi
http://svdictionary.com/
======
bkjelden
10x Engineer: A developer who incurs technical debt so fast he appears more
productive than the ten developers tasked with cleaning his mess up.

~~~
zazpowered
Feel free to add your own definitions to the site. Each word can have multiple
definitions attached to it.

------
kilimchoi
Hi everyone, the other day while watching Silicon Valley TV show, my friend
thought that it would be hilarious and educational to create a website like
urban dictionary for all the lingos from the show. So we created one. Hope you
enjoy it, feel free to add some words on the website and let us know what you
think!

~~~
stevebot
Thanks, awesome job. I'm loving the definitions I'm seeing so far. How long
did it take to create this?

~~~
kilimchoi
I believe the whole website was built in a few hours. But, it took us a few
days to add the definitions.

~~~
pnevmatico
What platform have you used for the website? Very cool idea, BTW.

~~~
kilimchoi
we used ruby on rails

------
minimaxir
TechCrunch posted a good list of startup lingo last year.

[http://techcrunch.com/2014/12/15/how-to-speak-
startup/](http://techcrunch.com/2014/12/15/how-to-speak-startup/)

~~~
zazpowered
I remember reading that article when it came out. A lot of good ones in there

------
marvel_boy
Really like this one: Y combinator => A label you add to your startup's intro
(if chosen) that your company exchanges 7% of protected equity to arbitrary
increase your valuation with.

------
gil
Is this open source and available anywhere? I'd like to use it to create
something similar for the jargon within my group of friends.

------
mimighost
Chinese(Pan-Asian, whatever), don't burn trash anymore for quite some time as
far as I can remember, although I grew up in urban area, which might be a
little different.

Honestly, I don't know where this stereotype comes from, and why the show
runners choose to pick this one opposed to many others out there which might
be even more interesting, IMO.

~~~
JesperRavn
It's hard to make humorous shows without exposing some group to ridicule.
While males are of course an acceptable target, but then the show looks too
"PC". So in order to show that we're totally cool and not PC, a safe target is
needed.

~~~
mimighost
Actually, I am OK with certain stereotyping, because that is how comedy works.
However, burning trash is not remotely funny and not true anymore, it is not
representative at all. In that case, it is not even a good stereotype, it just
lazy thinking & writing because they don't bother to understand what it is
like to be an Asian nerd.

~~~
rgbrenner
So is this article wrong[0]?

 _Landfills currently handle roughly half of China 's MSW, while only about
10% is incinerated. Official credo suggests that landfills will continue to
play a dominant role. But Beijing's push to increase the share of burned waste
is unmistakable: a central target calls for 30% of MSW to be treated by waste-
to-energy incineration by 2030. _

And late last year they opened the worlds biggest incinerator outside
Beijing[1].

In the article[0], it says only 2% was burned in 1990.. so it seems this is a
new initiative.

0\. [http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2012/jul/04/dirty-
tru...](http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2012/jul/04/dirty-truth-chinas-
incinerators)

1\. [http://shanghaiist.com/2014/10/08/worlds-biggest-trash-
incin...](http://shanghaiist.com/2014/10/08/worlds-biggest-trash-incinerator-
beijing.php)

~~~
harryjo
In the show (and the stereotype; I have no idea if it is true), "burning
trash" refers to burning trash _at home_ , not at a controlled municipal
facility.

[http://www.epa.gov/solidwaste/nonhaz/municipal/backyard/inde...](http://www.epa.gov/solidwaste/nonhaz/municipal/backyard/index.htm)

~~~
ams6110
You might be amazed to learn that this is very common in rural USA.

~~~
001sky
yes...this is not at all uncommon and I imaginge in many other places around
the world for the same reasons...

suprisingly, its not as terrible for the environment as it looks. but its not
pleasant to see or be around regardless.

obviously, don't do this in CA b/c wildfires...etc.

------
Hascheme
I can't seem to find the search button. Also, can someone define what "side
effects" are, please. I am studying Scheme now and I don't understand the
relevance of "side effects" to Scheme or anything else.

~~~
JoshTriplett
> Also, can someone define what "side effects" are, please. I am studying
> Scheme now and I don't understand the relevance of "side effects" to Scheme
> or anything else.

Something done by code that isn't represented by the return value of that
code. For instance, if you define a function that changes a global variable
and then returns double its argument, the change to the global variable is a
"side effect". See also "pure functional" (code which doesn't have side
effects).

That's not the kind of definition this dictionary is going for, though; that's
tech jargon, not startup jargon.

------
HappyTypist
Just a suggestion: Make signing up and signing in easier. Just have a
username/password, don't ask for email and don't make the user repeat. If they
make a typo when registering, they can make a new account.

Your site is _very_ niche, meaning that fewer visitors will agree to invest
time into registering to upvote / submit.

------
beenpoor
Pretty funny, some of these. I added couple. How long did it take to build
this ?

------
jlgaddis
I expected more profanity.

~~~
zazpowered
Feel free to submit your own definitions. It works in a way similar to
Reddit/Hacker News. Anyone is free to submit new definitions and rankings are
based on upvotes/time. We are going to remove any definitions that are
blatantly offensive.

~~~
JesperRavn
I found the Jian Yang entry offensive. Within liberal culture, it's typical to
allow offensive stereotypes against Asians, on the basis that it is actually
mocking the stereotype, not Asians. But this is inconsistent, since no one
would accept this logic if it were applied to Black people or gays.

~~~
CONTRARlAN
Are you offended by the definition of Jian Yang, or the actual character in
the show? That's like being offended by Wikipedia's entry on the KKK because
it accurately describes their position.

Anyway–it's not stereotyping Asians, it's stereotyping Chinese-national
engineers in Silicon Valley. That's a pretty specific cultural subset.

> no one would accept this logic if it were applied to Black people or gays.

No? Because comedies have never had characters like Tracy Jordan or Franck
Eggelhoffer?

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
I haven't seen the show, but from your defense it smells like racism no matter
how thin you try to slice it.

~~~
ams6110
Making jokes about cultural differences is not racism. It's comedy.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
Even tho racist jokes are still jokes, they're also racist.

~~~
CONTRARlAN
Your syllogism aside, not all cultural satire is racist, even when people want
it to be.

------
davidgerard
Scrum-Agile/English Dictionary
[http://reddragdiva.dreamwidth.org/594955.html](http://reddragdiva.dreamwidth.org/594955.html)

------
Rainymood
Some of these are really funny, thank you for makin this :)

------
ScottBurson
"Acquihire" is misspelled "acquhire".

~~~
zazpowered
Fixed it

------
neonbat
You know what would make the examples really legit? Instead of generic names
the community could use names of famous people.

------
starshadowx2
"It's no secret that Paul Graham secretly aspires to be Ron Conway by the way
his eyes beam feverishly whenever interviewing him."

------
michaelochurch
I put a couple of things in but they weren't related to _the show_ so much as
the Valley itself.

Where's the downvote button, btw? Someone wrote that "Silicon Valley
billionaires" are less douchey than regular billionaires and that shit ain't
true.

~~~
untilHellbanned
"Michaelochurch it" or "MOCh it" (pronounced "maach") needs to be in the SV
dictionary. This is obviously for taking any conversation and jacknifing it to
absurdity. Fits very well in that it sounds similar to regular mocking, but is
way more intense and is where one has full intention of hellbanning themself
just cause. Sometimes conflated with "going nuclear". Love me some MOCh.

------
howabouta
New entry: HNTARD defn. Pointless comments about the latest tech equivalent of
a piece of shiny lint.

